
Ask HN: How useful is 'Ask HN: Who is hiring?' for cos. outside the valley/US? - NavyDish
Do people looking for a job outside the valley&#x2F;US browse through the &#x27;Ask HN: Who is hiring?&#x27; monthly thread?<p>If you are a founder&#x2F;recruiter outside the valley&#x2F;US, have you engaged with candidates via the thread?
======
randcraw
I browse HN's "Who's Hiring", but its focus on SV useless to me. I'll never
work there so for me it's strictly academic.

I understand that YC's interests and most of their readership are SV-centric
and that's unlikely to change. For the rest of us... oh well.

~~~
NavyDish
So I understand that an "Ask HN: Who is hiring in X" for your particular
country/geography would be useful for you. Given enough job postings.

~~~
randcraw
Yes, if someone were to regularly post startup / smallCo / R&D job openings in
more affordable locales than the usual megabuck cost of living megalopoli, I'd
subscribe. Raptly.

------
tylermac1
There's generally a decent number of non SV or remote positions in the thread.
Obviously it's biased heavily in SV's favor, but each month it seems like
there's more remote opportunities.

~~~
NavyDish
Noticed a similar increasing trend for remote in the past few years. As
someone who is not even in the US, even remote jobs do not add value since
most don't provide VISA sponsorship.

------
thedecoy
I'll speak in terms of outside the valley. My company is based in Austin and
we have hired a couple of candidates from the Who's Hiring thread. We have
noticed that quite a few of the people that interview candidates here really
like the people that come from Hacker News.

------
twunde
Take a look at
[https://whoishiring.io/search/34.2614/-38.8137/2?source=hn](https://whoishiring.io/search/34.2614/-38.8137/2?source=hn)
It started off as a map of the Who is hiring threads a few years ago and now
actually pulls from a number of sources. It's not perfect so if there is a
country you're interested in, it's worth searching for the country.

------
bm1362
My experience: I’ve posted SF only jobs before and often the only response I
get is from candidates outside the US. Since I’m just an IC trying to hire for
my team, I can’t comment on anyone’s eligibility for visas etc and end up
having to refer them to the recruiting staff- which is a confusing maze of
pipes and tubes.

------
dserban
I realize you asked for input from founders, but I wanted to post a relevant
anecdote from my point of view as a freelancer in continental Europe.

One and a half years ago, I was hired by a startup in the UK via the
freelance-focused whoishiring thread.

------
meiraleal
Not the exactly question, but I got several contacts and was hired through
"Ask HN: Who wants to be hired".

------
inertiatic
I just ctrl+f remote to gauge how that market is going.

A thread specific to that sort of employment would be welcome.

------
eggie5
Trivago has had success

